

Curious hack: how to solve a maze with Photoshop - hhm
http://taint.org/2007/06/19/121541a.html

======
lincolnq
Cute. Exploits the fact that the maze is divided in two parts (two connected
components -- a left and right wall) by the path through it. I didn't
understand the technique at first and had to stare at it for a few minutes. If
your maze is not constructed this way (i.e., the entry or exit point is in the
middle of the maze, or there are any "bridges"), then it will probably not
work.

------
andr
Over the years people kept telling me that the magic wand just selected lots
of pixels, yet I still believed there was something magical about it.

------
noonespecial
Oh very nice! Here I am with my recursive trees looking like a fool.

You win a big hunk of cheese.

